# reassurances???



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

First, a huge thank you to everyone for the thoughtful advice you’ve given me as I research dog breeds. I really want to find a dog who will be happy with my husband and me.

Now, I have an additional question/concern. I posted on another dog forum and was told that since my husband and I work full-time we should not consider adding a dog to our family. Because a spoo is at the top of our consideration list, I wanted to check with experts. I’ll post what I imagine will be a typical weekday for our dog, with the following caveats:

1. This schedule does *not* apply to a puppy. We have ample leave time that we can attend to the needs of a puppy, work on house training, and gradually increase the amount of time he’s left alone (following the advice of our breeder and developmental schedules). We will also gradually increase exercise as the puppy grows.

2. If we cannot stick to the proposed schedule, we will make other arrangements for exercise and potty break visits (e.g., my mother-in-law, dog walker, doggie day care).

3. Play in the yard means supervised, semi-structured activity like fetch. I’m willing to learn more games and activities, but right now I’m not sure what other games dogs like. I’ve looked at agility training and I’m not sure *I’m* coordinated enough 

4. I’m committed to attending formal obedience classes – from puppy school to more advanced lessons.

5. We would spend more time together on weekends and have opportunities for longer walks in different locations and other activities. 

6. My mother-in-law is very fond of spoos and is willing to help out with puppy sitting or mid-day breaks as needed.

*schedule*
~5am – I wake up, potty break, play in the yard (possibly a short walk depending on the time of year and light), breakfast, brief training session

~6:30 – I leave for work; in bedroom with my husband

~7 – husband up, another potty break, play in yard or walk

~9-9:30 – husband leaves for work; confined to family & laundry rooms

~12:30 – my lunch break; home for 30-45 minutes, potty break, some play in yard and/or training

~4/4:30 – I’m home from work; potty & long walk or dog park, training sessions, general together time

~7:30/8 – husband home from work; some play or training, more together time

Does that sound like a reasonable plan? It would break my heart to bring a dog into our lives only to have him be miserable.

Thanks!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, I should mentioned that I've read about different toys (kongs, Nina Ottosson puzzles) that can keep dogs occupied while they're alone. I can definitely envision purchasing a collection to keep my pup occupied while he's alone.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so you are saying basically crated from 9-12:30 and then again from 1-4:30?
is this a schedule (mid day lunch break) that you can continue?
i personally think that's not too bad. 

another option if you all can afford it, what about a one or two days a week doggie day care so it can have a day out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In a perfect world, every pup would have someone home with him all day, every day. But that is just not always possible. I think your schedule looks fine. I would however try and schedule some holidays around a pups arrival to your home. If you could take a week, then your hubby take a week, so the baby has two full weeks to get familiar with the lay of the land, your daily schedules, and what you expect of it, it makes things a lot easier for everyone. It also gives the puppy a good chance to bond with you. And I would try and find someone on the neighbourhood who might enjoy coming over to play with the puppy for a bit somewhere through the morning or afternoon or both. A good play and another potty break never hurt anyone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you set on a puppy? While the schedule you outline would probably work (as long as you can stick to it - late working, traffic jams, evenings out and all!), but might suit an older, relaxed dog better than a young pup or a lively adolescent.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm not set on a puppy (I really like the idea of a rescue / rehoming), but several folks commented on a previous thread that a puppy would work better for us.

As I said (and I know I'm wordy - sorry), we would be able to use vacation time or work-from-home options to care for a young pup. We have planned on that.

Doggie day care and/or dog walkers are a definite possibility. There is a day care not far from where I work, but I have some reservations about it.

There will be days when the schedule would need to be adjusted, but we would know in advance and make arrangements for extra visits from a dog walker or day care. In the past 16 years with my employer, I can remember only a few times when I needed to stay late unexpectedly (and even then, I would have been able to leave for an hour).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*cookieface*: You've given more thought to taking a dog into your life and planning for its well-being than many people do with children! I applaud you for that. I wish everyone was so pensive about it.

_Many_ people have puppies and work full-time, it is doable, and I speak from my own experience here. I think any dog that comes to live with you will be lucky. Just remember, there is seldom consensus on _anything_, and you'll get lots of difference advice and opinions on whether or not you "should" get a dog, and if/once you do, how to raise and train it and what to feed it and which vaccines to give it. Just like with human parenting, many different schools of thought apply. 

I think you should feel fully confident that you can bring a dog into your life, and both you and he/she will be happy. It is a good idea to consider whether a young adult dog, rather than a puppy, might be a better fit. IMO, you can go either way. Good luck with your decision making! I hope we'll be seeing pictures of your puppy (or adult poodle) sometime soon!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

> *Cookieface *said: I posted on another dog forum and was told that since my husband and I work full-time we should not consider adding a dog to our family.


I'm sorry, but IMHO this is ridiculous. That's akin to telling a couple who work full time that they shouldn't have children. 

If you polled the majority of dog owners, I predict most of them work FT. If not working were a requirement for dog ownership, there would be a lot of homeless dogs out there. 

I think you've put more time and effort into this than anyone I know, and I think a Poodle would be perfect for your home/lifestyle. I would, however, suggest considering an older pup or even a young adult. I'd also eventually suggest that you consider getting a companion for this pup--most dogs enjoy having a buddy to pal around with.  

As I said in your other thread, I work F/T and I have three mini poodles. They're well-adjusted, happy dogs. They sleep most of the day and are crazy active in the evenings when I'm home (and on weekends). 

So I think you'll be fine! Don't let all the conflicting opinions sway your decision. Only YOU know what's best for you and your situation.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you are right to be questioning, but I'd reassure you that it really can work.

I have a young dog (2 years), and my S.O. and I both work full time, with long commutes. We leave at 7'ish in the morning and don't get home until nearly 7 pm.

We got him as an 11 week old pup, and my S.O. had 6 weeks of leave in which to train and settle the puppy.

Vasco's usual schedule is:

5:30 am - off lead walk in the park, 30-40 minutes
Midday - dogwalker comes and takes him off for a run, with other dogs, for an hour
7-8 pm - vigorous run in the park, throwing balls/frisbees, quick training sessions
8-9 pm - training or games (hide & seek, find it, Nina Ottosson, trick training)
10:30 - bed!

I try to work from home one day a week, but don't always manage. My dogwalker lives fairly near, and can do an evening emergency if I'm held up for any reason. So far, we've only had to do this once. We have a dog flap in the back door, so he has access to the back garden (although he has a bladder like a horse and doesn't really need it).

Plus, one evening a week we go to agility practice for 2 hours and one evening a week we go to obedience class for an hour (on those nights, I try to get home a bit early so he still gets a run in the park first). He does an agility class on Saturday mornings. Usually, on both Sat & Sun, we get in a minimum 7-8 mile hike each day, i.e. a good two hour run, off lead, cross country, maybe with some swimming, definitely with lots of stick/pine cone throwing. 

It's only rarely that our holidays don't include the dog. When we must leave him, a dogsitter comes and stays in our house.

It's manageable, but you can see I have no life! Or rather, I have a life that revolves around the dog. Works for me, as I definitely get my jollies working with and training the dog.

I know dogs in my neighborhood that have someone home all day that get a) less exercise and b) less attention than my dog. Simply having someone home doesn't necessarily make for a great life for a dog. 

I'd say go for it; you sound committed and have planned thoroughly.

It really is one of my pet peeves, this myth that dogs must have someone home all day. I used to do the above on my own, with a high energy Golden, back in my single days. Have to say, it's much easier with someone else to help!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that you should be fine. Would it be nice to have someone home to be with the dog during the day? Of course! However, that isn't a reality for the majority of us. My partner and I both work full time. 

Now, Jasper does go with him 2 days a week (he works in sales and has 2 days a week where he's in the car more than visiting people and so can spend most of the day with Jasper. Additionally, some weeks, a friend who also has a spoo takes my boy, and I take hers on my days off. The other days, Jasper is at home in his crate. He gets a good long walk as soon as I get home, but he is fine. He's a happy, active boy who loves going in his crate in the morning when I leave for work (the special salmon snacks don't hurt!)

On the weekends or when I take a day off, though, it's all about Jasper.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

The fact that you have put so much thought into it makes me sure you can do it properly  There are people that dont put that much thought into how to handle their children when they work lOL! I think they adapt to their lives... I cant imagine mine being home by themselves for that much time but that is because my husband and I are both retired and we are always home  As you can see from the replies.. a lot of responsible Poodle families work it out !


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

There is great advise in all the posts! Two of my former puppies were raised on the type of schedule you outlined, and they survived to be happy, well adjusted dogs! I do agree that it would be ideal to plan for 4 - 6 weeks of total home time first, for bonding and potty training.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice and assurances that it can work. As you can tell, I have done a great deal of research and given much thought to how our lives can adapt to adding a dog (and eventually, a second one  )

I am drawn to spoos because of their intelligence and good looks  Their intelligence (and need for social interaction), however, may make it more difficult for them to adapt to our schedule. I realize this and will pay close attention for signs of separation anxiety and boredom. Should they need a schedule change, we will adjust - more day care or walks, altered work schedules, time at "grandma's" house.

I'm meeting with a local breeder this week to learn more about spoos and get her recommendations. I plan to be very honest with her about what we can offer a dog, so I hope she will be just as honest with me about whether it will be a good fit. 

Thank you again for all your advice. Sorry to be so needy. I'll be quiet now.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't listen to the morons on the the other dog forum. You will be an excellent spoo mom... its crystal clear from how much thought you are putting into it. God for it and have fun! Poodles are the best.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Don't listen to the morons on the the other dog forum. You will be an excellent spoo mom... its crystal clear from how much thought you are putting into it. God for it and have fun! Poodles are the best.


Totally agree. I can't see how anyone could be critical when you have put so much thought into what is best for the dog and in making sure a spoo would be a good fit. Don't give up on agility. Even if you don't go on to compete it is fun and the dogs love it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have had many, many dogs over the years. For all of them I have worked. The only difference now is that my mother lives with me so my dogs aren't alone during the day anymore. All my previous dogs that had to be alone were fine as long as I paid attention to them and made sure they got enough exercise. 

The fact that you have a mother in law willing to help you some and have really thought about it, tells me you would be a great spoo mom. Don't let those other people tell you you shouldn't have a dog. It sounds like you are willing to do what it takes to have a nice dog and you should do it. 

Some people feel cats are a better fit for full time working people, but honestly, life is not as good without a dog or two in it. Just do it. Nothing in life is ever perfect and you will be a FAR better dog owner than most people out there. 

I would not crate a puppy for that long a time, though. It would be better if you could section off a bigger area for the pup to be safe while you are gone with loads of toys. You can leave the television or radio on while you are gone for him or her to hear peoples voices. Crating for hours on end during the day is not good.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

outwest said:


> I have had many, many dogs over the years. For all of them I have worked. The only difference now is that my mother lives with me so my dogs aren't alone during the day anymore. All my previous dogs that had to be alone were fine as long as I paid attention to them and made sure they got enough exercise.
> 
> The fact that you have a mother in law willing to help you some and have really thought about it, tells me you would be a great spoo mom. Don't let those other people tell you you shouldn't have a dog. It sounds like you are willing to do what it takes to have a nice dog and you should do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reassurances and advice. We have a decent sized laundry room (8x10ish) and entry way that are both tiled where he can stay until fully house trained. There's a set of french doors in the entry, so it's bright and he can see all the critters in the yard. 

We have a local 24-7 news radio station that he can listen to while we're away. My former dean learned English by listening to it, so maybe the spoo will pick up some vocab 

I'm meeting with a local breeder tomorrow (I'm so incredibly excited - and a little nervous). I suspect I'll be back to ask for other breeder recommendations in my area.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

cookieface said:


> (I'm so incredibly excited - and a little nervous).


No kidding! :ahhhhh: lol I would be too. 

It sounds like u've done yr homework. I hope it all works out for u!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Cookieface- you've just been so meticulous in reasoning and planning how to best include a new companion into your life- and I would second Outwest when she advised you 'just to go for it'. You can and will make it work, and your puppy will just thrive in your loving care.
I have to relate a little story to you.
A few years ago I contacted the breeder of my first standard poodle to see if we could add another puppy to our life- I was rebuffed by her! 
And why? Because she felt that being home with the puppy for 6 weeks and then leaving him to go back to school would be worse than getting him in September and putting him on a permanent schedule right away.I was so sad, because I loved our first breeder's poodles!
I even had a another dog at home to keep the puppy company- but she just refused .
Undeterred I found my poodle- and we had 4 weeks together before I did return to work- by that time he was fully toilet trained. He adjusted beautifully to the changed scdedule.
I left for work at 8:00am, and returned at 3:30pm, and my husband would run home during his lunch to be with Zack.
Only problem was that I felt it unfair to crate him for so many hours- so I did pay, as there was a bit of damage, esp. to a sofa that I hated anyway


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

PAPoodles - are you in Pennsylvania by any chance? I'm fairly confident that I'll be looking for breeders and rescues very soon. I'm just outside Philadelphia, so will be checking out places in PA, NJ, DE, and MD.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*http://www.parrishill.com/*

Hi Cokie face- I am in NJ- about an 1.5 away from Philadelphia, my son went to school in Philly,so I have been there may times with care baskets
One very good breeeder is Parishill Kennels, in Asbury, northern NJ-
It is outside of Bloomsbury.I don't think they have puppies at the moment, but maybe Marion Banta knows of any other breeders in the area who might be able to help you.
I am considering getting my next puppy from them.
Fourth of July 2011 at ParrisHill
Also, I think that spoospirit here on this forum has one of their dogs, and loves him.

Chagall's miniature poodle comes from Cabryn kennels, here in NJ,. Back in 1973, I had my wonderful white Muki from Carolyn, but not sure if Carolyn is still breeding standards?
Cabryn Poodles Bred For Good Temperament
Maybe these two breeders could point you in the right direction?
My other three standards came from breeders who are now gone-Shangri-La and Majestic Kennels- but they bred dogs with lovely temperaments.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Granted my pup is only 9 weeks old right now, but if he was crated those hours you mentioned I don't think he'd even notice - he's asleep most of the day!! LOL I'm home full time with him so he gets up to re-velcro himself to me, but once he knows I'm staying put he just plops down near (ok ON TOP OF) my feet and falls asleep. He really only has 2 "active" period - early in the morning after breakfast and in the evening and you'll be home with your dog those times. And since he's so young those "active" times only last a few minutes  LOL Since I'm here I do fuss with him all day (brushing, training, playing, etc) but if I'm just sitting on the computer he's asleep under my desk (no wires down there) so I'm sure your dog will be just fine, and very lucky to have an owner that is so concerned with his/her wellbeing! Good luck in finding your fur baby!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

papoodles said:


> ...
> Chagall's miniature poodle comes from Cabryn kennels, here in NJ,. Back in 1973, I had my wonderful white Muki from Carolyn, but not sure if Carolyn is still breeding standards?
> Cabryn Poodles Bred For Good Temperament
> Maybe these two breeders could point you in the right direction?
> ....


I have a Cabryn mini too (Merlin--silver, far R in my sig) and he's amazing. Perfect temperament and eager to please. Did I mention he's also gorgeous? LOL 

In a nutshell, he belonged to another breeder who retired and I got him (He was a stud dog.) I've been in contact with Carolyn since, and she's super nice and very helpful.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Cookieface- your schedule is just fine. You do more research then the majority of dog owners. If interested in a "Rescue" I would highly suggest contacting Carolina Poodle Rescue. They are in the upper Western corner of South Carolina. I have a Spoo from them & he is JUST what we were looking for (grooming competitions). Sookster also recently adopted a Spoo from CPR for her "Therapy" work. So, you see they have many dogs for all types of families. As long as you are honest in what you are looking for they will match you up with some perspective dogs. All the people that I know of that have worked, or adopted from CPR have nothing but high praises for them. When I picked up Leif in January there were Puppies leaving to go to new homes. So, go look at their website & then fill out an application. There are plenty of dogs that never make it onto their website. My Leif was never on there, those pups weren't either. They also took 10 Poodles to the "Rescue Rodeo" in Atlanta Georgia at the Atlanta Pet fair. All were great dogs that got "new doo's". CPR dogs placed 2nd & 3rd if you go to APF 2011 & look for "winner photo".

Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you again for all the advice and support!

Yesterday I spent about two hours with two local breeders. I'm absolutely smitten with their spoos! They answered all my questions, gave me plenty of advice, and - most importantly - let me interact with their dogs.

Bottom line is, they are going to ask around about possible black litters due in the late summer / fall. I'm soooo excited!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

YAY! You won't be sorry.  I am glad you liked the spoos. They're the best!


----------

